

Running in My Boxer Briefs - jasonshen
http://www.jasonshen.com/2011/running-in-boxer-briefs-my-first-5k-race/

======
blackboxxx
I've had nightmares about showing up in public places without my pants on, and
it actually happened to you! The photos are proof!

Inspiring story Jason. Inspiring because I know from previous posts you had a
terrible knee injury, and inspiring because I feel like taking up running now.

I guess I owe you thanks!

~~~
jasonshen
Hey blackboxx - when you face the nightmare, it's no longer so scary! =P I'm
lucky to live in San Francisco, where much more scandalous activity happens
and the sight of a guy running in his boxer briefs is not a big deal.

If you want some motivation to run, try reading _Born to Run_ by Chris
McDougall. I'm almost done. Every chapter just makes you want to leave the
house and start running. It's great.

~~~
blackboxxx
I'm going to look for the book at the library. If I can't find it there, I'll
buy it. Thanks again Jason!

------
reidmain
Great story Jason. I just started running in my Vibram Five Fingers July of
last year and I just reached my goal of 5km in 24 minutes.

I found that Runkeeper really helped with my motivation because I could see
the smallest improvements.

~~~
jasonshen
Nice time and great job hitting your goal reidman! VFF and Runkeeper are two
of the three things that have gotten me into running. The last being the need
to push myself. Great stuff.

~~~
reidmain
Yeah there is that wall inside that you gotta break down. I'm in Canada so
when Winter hit I stopped running but something inside just eventually clicked
and I went out and started running in the snow.

------
hsmyers
I'd love to try the Vibrams, but is so far as I know they don't come in size
13 :)

~~~
mentat
It's by foot length:
[http://www.vibramfivefingers.com/size_fit/size_conversion_ch...](http://www.vibramfivefingers.com/size_fit/size_conversion_chart.htm)
though the largest is 12 1/4".

